# Pedal spanner & 2 cycle bags for flight



## lozcs (16 Apr 2012)

Need to take pedals off for flight next month, bought a pedal spanner online it arrived and it's MAHOOSIVE! about 12 inches long and weighs about a pound!! ;-) Don't fancy dragging that across France.

Anyone got a lightweight pedal spanner for sale? Or point me in the right direction to find a small light one?

Also anyone got a couple of cycle bags for putting bike on a plane?

TIA


----------



## Edge705 (17 Apr 2012)

Whats wrong with a 15mm spanner have you not got one of these? If you need leverage you can compromise but I use a 15mm spanner all the time


----------



## lozcs (17 Apr 2012)

Haven't got anything - worried about standard 15mm spanner not fitting between gap...


----------



## lozcs (18 Apr 2012)

No allen key fitting....


----------



## robgul (18 Apr 2012)

lozcs said:


> Haven't got anything - worried about standard 15mm spanner not fitting between gap...


Halfords have (had) some 2thinner" 15mm spanners (their own brand I think) - worth a look, take the bike in to the shop and try the spanner.

Rob


----------



## lozcs (18 Apr 2012)

ta


----------



## Psycolist (18 Apr 2012)

I'd be very surprised if you wer'nt able to pick up a 15mm spanner at your local boot market


----------



## lozcs (20 Apr 2012)

Thanks all, think have one sorted, friend has tiny spanner, fits his pedals just need to check it on mine...


----------



## jay clock (20 Apr 2012)

Re the bags, for touring I use these http://www.bikeadventures.co.uk/shop.html

Full notes on my travelling by plane esacapades are here http://dl.dropbox.com/u/10404889/bike plane bag.pdf


----------



## jay clock (20 Apr 2012)

Re the pedal spanner, check they are not seized a day or two before going. Add a bit of grease to the threads. Do not do up excessively tightly, Check them a day or two before coming home so you can go to a bike shop if needed


----------



## jay clock (20 Apr 2012)

1815458 said:


> Sound advice this.


Read between the lines "a cycle tourist who has cocked this up in the past!" My very first tour I was down the bike shop at 5.29pm the day I went getting them loosened!


----------



## lozcs (21 Apr 2012)

Thanks for the advice, friends spanner fits perfect and also if the home made bags my friend has proposed to make are not suitable then that link to bike adventures is perfect, thanks Jay.


----------



## lozcs (4 May 2012)

jay clock said:


> Re the bags, for touring I use these http://www.bikeadventures.co.uk/shop.html


 
Bought 2 today, and hopefully delivered to France OK!

Thanks


----------



## jay clock (4 May 2012)

Bon voyage!


----------

